# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Thăm nhà hàng “của quí” ở Bắc Kinh - Nhà hàng Trung Quốc

## diepdt

Một nhà hàng tại Bắc Kinh chuyên phục những món ăn rất đặc biệt dành cho các thực khách can đảm: “của quí” của các loài động vật. Những món ăn này được tin là không chỉ có lợi cho sức khoẻ của cánh mày râu mà còn tốt cho làn da của phụ nữ.





Guolizhuang là nhà đầu tiên của Trung Quốc chỉ chuyên phục vụ các món ăn liên quan tới "của quí". Chỉ riêng tại Bắc Kinh, Guolizhuang đã xây dựng 4 chuỗi cửa hàng và thậm chí còn mở thêm một chi nhánh tại khu Chinatown ở Atlanta, bang Georgia (Mỹ).









Các món ăn mà Guolizhuang phục vụ đều liên quan tới "của quí" của hơn 30 loài động vật khác nhau như bò, chó, lừa, cừu… Đối với những thực khách đặc biệt, danh sách này thậm chí còn dài hơn.





"Của quí" của bò được thái thành hình những ngôi sao nhỏ trông đẹp mắt.



Đĩa "của quí" của bò Tây Tạng.


"Của quí" của cừu được coi là món ăn đặc trưng của nhà hàng Guolizhuang. Khi chế biến, "của quí" của cừu được phủ mayonnaise, pho mát ngọt.


Một đĩa "của quí" của bò và chó được chế biến và bày biện rất công phu.





Các món ăn chế biến từ "của quí" thường được dùng kèm với nước tương hoặc nước xốt cay. Với phụ nữ, chúng được tin là rất tốt cho làn da.
Đối với người Trung Quốc, việc thưởng thức “của quí” của động vật không đơn thuần là phép thử sự dũng cảm. Họ coi món này một phương pháp chữa bệnh cho những người yếu sinh lý.

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Trung Quốc - du lich Trung Quoc
*​Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

----------


## kohan

Uầy Có nhà hàng chuyên chế biến món lạ này  :cuoi1:

----------

